# Turner mill



## Behemoth Jim (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey, fellas! I haven't been on here for a while, what's up? My boss just purchased a Turner band sawmill and neither of us really have any sawmill experience, so it's going to be an adventure, I'm sure. There won't be any shortage of stuff to mill. He bought it used and broken in but in fairly good shape, evidently. The seller demonstrated an oak log on it when boss went to get it, and evidently it did well enough to impress. It has a 20 hp Honda, no hydraulics, but electric head raise / lower. Anybody used a Turner before? This mill is supposed to be about ten years old. I called the manufacturer and told them we had purchased it and they were real supportive and gave me some good info-- I believe I spoke to the owner himself, though he didn't say so.

Can't wait to use it!


----------



## betterbuilt (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know anything about a Turner Band mill. I like a band mill for making 
boards. My friend has a woodmiser and its really impressive. Good luck with It.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 20, 2010)

Behemoth Jim said:


> Hey, fellas! I haven't been on here for a while, what's up? My boss just purchased a Turner band sawmill and neither of us really have any sawmill experience, so it's going to be an adventure, I'm sure. There won't be any shortage of stuff to mill. He bought it used and broken in but in fairly good shape, evidently. The seller demonstrated an oak log on it when boss went to get it, and evidently it did well enough to impress. It has a 20 hp Honda, no hydraulics, but electric head raise / lower. Anybody used a Turner before? This mill is supposed to be about ten years old. I called the manufacturer and told them we had purchased it and they were real supportive and gave me some good info-- I believe I spoke to the owner himself, though he didn't say so.
> 
> Can't wait to use it!



COOL, can't wait to see all the pics your gonna post of all the logs you'll be cutting.
How many blades came with the sawmill?

Ted


----------



## qbilder (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it'll be fine once you learn it. I would imagine one band mill can cut as well as any other given that the blade is sharp & runs true.


----------



## Behemoth Jim (Aug 21, 2010)

We got quite a few bands with it, 10 or 15, I think, plus some dull ones. I haven't been able to use it yet-- he may have tried it out today but I haven't heard. We need to make some stickers first thing!


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 21, 2010)

Just be safe about every thing, put a log on there, and start making stickers. Pick a size that you can stick with, as it is a whole lot easier on you on down the road. Take 1x 1 ½ x 42 for example: they lay flat the fist time you lay them out and they fit a short set of forks. To mill stickers, square the log up dropping down in 1” + kerf increment, until the log is square with wane on the corners. Cut the whole thing into1 ½ cants. Stand them up and take the 1” passes to the bottom. It is a good idea to turn the whole stack about half way thru so that you can clamp up down low. Take a chop saw with a stop for the length and cut out the big knots as you cut the stickers to length. A couple good logs will give you a nice stack of stickers. Stickers give you a good opportunity to try out the mill and then you will be ready to tackle milling quality lumber.


----------



## bobsreturn (Aug 22, 2010)

*juggler*

dear qbuilder , do you still have both hands ??? very impressive clip . cheers Bob :greenchainsaw:


----------



## wej52 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jim, I have had a Turner Mill for about 9 years, strictly manual, 13 hp Honda. Key to accurate cuts is keep bed level, keep air pressure in tires at 60 PSI and be sure you have sufficient tension on the blade. Bill Turner is a great resource. With a sharp blade this will saw very accurate lumber down to 5/8" thickness on final cut. This is not a high production mill, but with 2 people you can make decent time. I generally use mine to salvage dead oak logs from the farm that I do not want to cut into firewood. willie jones


----------



## qbilder (Aug 22, 2010)

bobsreturn said:


> dear qbuilder , do you still have both hands ??? very impressive clip . cheers Bob :greenchainsaw:



LOL yeah i got both hands  They might be scarred up a bit but they're intact.


----------



## jimdad07 (Aug 22, 2010)

qbilder said:


> LOL yeah i got both hands  They might be scarred up a bit but they're intact.



That was a great movie.


----------

